# Accessing TyServer remotely?



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a Thompson series 1 Tivo running TyServer via a wireless bridge. Locally, I can connect to it as 192.168.1.200 and use TyTools to pull off recordings then TyStudio to convert to MPEG and watch on my laptop.

What I'd like to do is do this remotely, when travelling. Is there a way of doing this via the net?

I'm a bit of a networking numpty, but I guess that port forwarding will be required, and my router does support that.

Can anyone provide instructions for doing this?

Ben


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

It's actually tserver, not tyserver (tyserver is something else altogether).

Yes, just set up port forwarding on your router for TCP port 3565. Also, you'll have to make sure that you configure TyTool for Single Socket mode -- Double Socket mode won't work through your router/firewall.


----------



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks, I shall give that a try when I get home.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

you need some serious bandwidth upstream from your home network. I tried it at home and even though I have the tivo my personal 6mb adsl connection the download speed sucked at .4mb( I was downloading from my corporate adsl at 3mb). Tytool reported that a 30 min show would take 3 hours+ to download... Not that shabby...


----------



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes, I'm expecting it to take a while, but that's no big deal - I can leave it going overnight. I should be able to pick up a one-hour show per day that way.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

There are much better options for getting shows remotely if you have a web server. If so, check out eTiVo. It encodes shows to .wmv and you can then access from your web server. Half-hour shows from my DirecTiVo were only about 80MB instead of 500MB or more sometimes. Even with my DSL's slow upload, I was able to stream those files and watch without interruption.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

But that's only if you want to leave your PC running while you are gone... I got the impression he was looking for a solution that didn't require that.


----------



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

DougF said:


> There are much better options for getting shows remotely if you have a web server.


Thanks for the thought, but my web-server is in California, so that doesn't help much.  My PC = my laptop = with me when travelling, so the Tivo itself is the only thing at home to access.

Ben


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Ben - did you manage to successfully use Tytools to access your Series 1 TiVo remotely over the internet? I have been trying to do the same thing, but with success only on one occasion and have been unable to re-produce it. 

Please can you recap for me:
(1) the settings you used for port-forwarding on your router ? I have a Netgear router model WGR614 v6. I set up a Custom Service name of "TiVo" with start port and end port 3565 and service type TCP/UDP pointing to a fixed Server IP Address of 192.168.1.10 on my internal network
(2) the settings within the Tytools client (am on using vers 10, rel 4)?
Under Options -> Preferences -> Networking I have chosen "single socket"
(3) how to point tytools at my IP address?
So far I have typed in my fixed IP xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:3565 but it cannot connect.

Am I missing some specific setting?

All help gratefully received


----------

